# Can someone tell me how to see my individual rating per pax?



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi group! Today for the first time my rating dropped below 5 stars. I don't really care that much but I was curious...how can I find out which of my pax gave me a low score? I'm wondering who it was because all my rides today were awesome and my car is spotless. Just weird that someone thought I did something undeserving of a 5 star rating.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

You cannot see individual pax ratings given to you, and Rohit will not tell you individual ratings either citing privacy. 

Pax can rate you anytime after the trip. A rating you get today may have been from a trip weeks ago. No need to stress about ratings. 

Ratings recycle every 500 trips.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You cannot see individual pax ratings given to you, and Rohit will not tell you individual ratings either citing privacy.
> 
> Pax can rate you anytime after the trip. A rating you get today may have been from a trip weeks ago. No need to stress about ratings.
> 
> Ratings recycle every 500 trips.


I thought as much. Thanks for responding, I appreciate it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Hi group! Today for the first time my rating dropped below 5 stars. I don't really care that much but I was curious...how can I find out which of my pax gave me a low score? I'm wondering who it was because all my rides today were awesome and my car is spotless. Just weird that someone thought I did something undeserving of a 5 star rating.


You will Never see 5 stars again.

Welcome to Uber.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You will Never see 5 stars again.
> 
> Welcome to Uber.


This was on the LYFT platform. I'm at 4.99. Not a big deal. I just get so curious, I can't help but want to know what was wrong.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> how can I find out which of my pax gave me a low score?


Remember, ratings are anonymous.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I like your avatar so am adding to the responses. I was posing a similar question the other day, and was reminded that unlike Uber, Lyft defaults to 5 stars if the pax does not rate you. That's why a driver's Lyft rating tends to be higher than their Uber rating.

I have learned (by my own experience and by talking to passengers) that quite often people can be perfectly happy with the ride and rate it 4 stars. A couple from Denmark explained that they rate a good ride at 4 stars because in Denmark "_There is no such thing as perfection_".

Personally, when I rate a product on Amazon that I'm perfectly happy with it gets 4 stars. I save the 5th star for those rare occasions where the product has simply blown my mind. Point is, most riders simply don't know how Uber/Lyft (especially Uber) weigh ratings. They don't know that in the eyes of U/L 4 stars means something went seriously wrong with the ride. I've recently place a placard in the car to educate passengers on ride hailing etiquette.

So don't be concerned for one moment about a 4 star rating. That advice is coming from one who tends to obsess over ratings. Ha ha.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you're worried about your rating, you're worrying too much. Stop worrying.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> how can I find out which of my pax gave me a low score?


So ominous!


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you're worried about your rating, you're worrying too much. Stop worrying.


Said I wasn't that concerned in my original post. I'm not worrying. LOL


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Said I wasn't that concerned in my original post. I'm not worrying. LOL


Check to see what pax wasn't charged for their ride?

On almost all my 1*s the rider got their fares comped.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This was on the LYFT platform. I'm at 4.99. Not a big deal. I just get so curious, I can't help but want to know what was wrong.


Worrying about your Lyft rating is frivolous. Sure...that's been said, but yeah.

Lyft only rates you only your last 100 rides now. Meaning if you get a 4 (which is probably the only thing that brought you to a 4.99), you only have to drive fulltime for like one week or part time for a like a few weeks to get back into being a 5.00. Which being a 5.00 isn't really that important when you're only rated on the last 100 any way. Basically as long as your shoes are tied and you don't get an entitled Shared pax, you can keep a 5.00 on Lyft now.

Uber still requires some work to keep a 5.00/4.99 since I believe they still rate you on the last 500. As far as Lyft that person that 4 starred you is not worth digging up since all you have to do is drive for a week to fix it.


----------

